# WalnutGroveFarm's Summer kidded yesterday



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Tiny Angels Summer Breeze gave birth to triplets yesterday. I missed the birth so glad everything went smoothly and everyone was born healthy. I usually dont miss the births but she didnt really show any signs I knew she was getting close had checked on her and then went to my church to clean it and she had them while I was gone. Two does and a buck

This one is a doe and I do believe she is retained at the moment.









This is a doe also she is a very pretty buckskin, her poor ears though are smashed she must have really been squeezed in her mommy's belly.









This one is the buckling very flashy pretty boy, not sure if he will be sold as a buck though may wether him not sure at the moment.








Just some random pics.
















Nice kids and the first kids out of my Buttin'Heads buck.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous babies..CONGRADS!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

THat one with the boots is just very unique markings. All are adorable. Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone they are adorable, going to get these kids on bottle's in a couple of days. Im already working with them, the white doeling took right to the bottle, the other two not so much, but their mommy is kinda wild and im not going to leave them with her cause everytime I do that they tend to be just like their mom's not matter how much time I spend with them.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Love the boots on the doeling! All of them are super cute, too! Congrats!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats on your babies! They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, Congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful babies Joanie!!! FLASHY Congratulations!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------

